# Hintergrundbild NICHT kacheln



## Sebastian Wramba (3. Oktober 2001)

Hi Leute!

Gleich noch ne Frage, die alte hatte sich von selbst geklärt.  

Ich will nun ein Hintergrundbild einbauen, das aber nicht kacheln (lassen). In der Dreamweaver-Hilfe steht, dass man das in einer CSS-Datei festlegen muss.

Toll. :-( Kann ich viel mit anfangen.   

Was muss ich in das Stylesheet reinschreiben, damit das Hintergrundbild nicht gekachelt wird? (sähe sonst ein bisschen "komisch" aus  )


----------



## Dunsti (3. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

in der CSS-Datei muss folgendes rein:

```
body {
	background-repeat : no-repeat;
}
```

statt "no-repeat" kann auch "repeat-x" oder "repeat-y" stehen, dann wird nur in eine Richtung gekachelt, und in die andere nicht.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## J-Attack (9. Oktober 2001)

*oder*

[edited by TTrek]
soll ich dazu was sagen?
Ich denke dies ist wohl unnötig.
Für sowas haben wir auch ein Forum namens "Kindergarten"
[/edited]


----------



## Shiivva (9. Oktober 2001)

Du meinst wohl fixed? *g*

Aber das funktioniert im Netscape nicht...body-repeat dagegen schon.


----------

